# papers



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Can you register ADGA papered nigerians with AGS registery?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are the registered owner of the ADGA goat you can send those papers to AGS and request a dual registration. I don't remember if they also require a bill of sale if you weren't the breeder. It is best to call them and see before you send in the papers.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes you can. You can reg. an ADGA goat with AGS and vice versa. :thumb:

You just need to be the owner on the paperwork and send in an application along with a copy of the paperwork for AGS. ADGA requires an application and the AGS paper itself. Remember to write a note telling them you want the AGS paper back. :thumb:


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Great news and Thank ya'll !


----------

